
Ask HN: Suggestions for Comercial Email Service - ilovetux
I will be sending password resets, invoice reminders and that sort of thing. I will not be doing mass marketing or anything like that. I am primarily interested in ease of use (standard smtp), cost and reliability.<p>I am thinking of using sendgrid.com for this. Does anyone have any experience with them or better suggestions?
======
new_guy
Why not just use your servers own mail service? A service like sendgrid or
mailchimp is way overkill for such a simple usecase. Plus it costs nothing.

~~~
ayush--s
did you mean hosting a DIY mail server? that's one of the tougher setups I've
done, and the result was mail going to spam folder because I couldn't get DKIM
right. OP is definitely better off using a service.

------
ayush--s
I think you might be able to fit your needs in free tier of mailchimp/sendgrid
itself. If not, AWS SES is the most cost effective way.

~~~
ilovetux
Thank you. I believe that the free tier of sendgrid will definitely get me
started. Hopefully I will scale past their free tier eventually, but that
would be a good problem to have.

Do you happen to have any experience from sendgrid or similar service? I'm
curious about support, reliability and pricing compared to them and their
competitors.

